# parametrage compte gmail sur ipad



## Danyhio (27 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir
après avoir bien renseigné toutes les questions de parametrage, et ça plusieurs fois, je me retrouve avec un message d'erreur : pop3.gmail ne repond pas veuillez verifiez l'exactitude des informations de compte saisies dans les reglages de mail.
j'ai reproduit les mêmes renseignements que sur mon iphone
Merci de me répondre


----------



## Danyhio (29 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir,
Je répond à moi même, pas besoin d,aller dans les paramétrages compliqués, dans : ajouter un compte, il suffit de cliquer sur Google, et de renseigner le questionnaire, très court en l'occurrence, et l'affaire est bouclée.
Merci pour ceux qui ont envisager des réponses. 
Dany


----------

